# extremely worried



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Something is definitely wrong with Otto. We were laying on the couch together when my boyfriend came home and Otto had just woke up from a long nap. He had eaten before the nap so no water prior to the nap. I decided to take him out right away to keep him from whining to go out (totally other topic). Well we went outside he peed the tiniest bit and didn't appear to be sniffing at all to poop. I prompted him to come inside. He didn't seem to want to, although he never does so I didn't think anything of it. 

He is 6 months old and has selective hearing. Was doing very well with commands a month ago so I thought it was his age and just maintained that he had to listen before he was rewarded at all. To come in the apartment door, I always have him sit and stay and then "with me". Well he didn't come when I said with me and same when my bf tried. I was a lot more stern with him and made him come inside. Cut to the chase -- he is acting so out of character. scared, shaking, stiff, ears back, blank stare, DROOLING (never seen before). I am so worried and do not know what to do. Not responding to kibble CHEESE water at all :*( .... 

some more back story - took him out all day yesterday, had a great time. I had to work early this AM .. got up at 330 and with the time change I was all out of whack. wanted to come home today (at 1230 pm) and take little nap before I took him out but that didn't happen because he wanted out and I've definitely been on edge most of the day from lack of sleep.

my boyfriend thinks he may have eaten something on one of our walks and its upsetting his stomach. i dint know about that. I took him out again and walked around and he moved fine, sniffing and trotting a little. coming back inside again there seemed to be something the matter.

also, we have a new tenant downstairs who walks unbelievably loud. bam bam bam bam... but shes been here for a good month now.

sorry for all the rambling just extremely concerned and need help on what to do. Otto has always been a confident dog I've never seen him this way :*( 

thanks for reading


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Otto's mama.....I think you should take Otto to the vet ASAP....from my experience...one time my dog suddenly stopped drinking water and no interest in even the best treats....it is very DANGEROUS for them to stop drinking water etc....anyways in a jist my vet took xrays and couldnt find anything wrong but yet my dog kept acting "sick" so finally the vet decided to do exploratory surgery on him and extracted half a KONG in his tummy....better be safe than sorry.....


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Evelyn... Did your dog seem scared? Otto is moving as far from living room as possible. In kitchen then opened bathroom door and he hid behind the toilet. Ears back. Tail between legs


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. I agree with bringing him to the vet. I can imagine how pain can translate into fear.

Here is a forum topic that came up in a google search about a woman who had a different, but related experience.

http://ask.metafilter.com/183028/dog-acting-scaredsick

Hope Otto is ok!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

OttosMama said:


> Thank you Evelyn... Did your dog seem scared? Otto is moving as far from living room as possible. In kitchen then opened bathroom door and he hid behind the toilet. Ears back. Tail between legs


Hiding can be an indication that they are really in trouble. I would be getting him looked at as soon as you are able. I have my fingers crossed for you, that it's just something which has frightened him and not illness. Let us know how he is as soon as you can????


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes... To the VET with Otto, right away! Those symptoms he is exhibiting are from pain, fear, or pain AND fear. First you need to rule out a medical problem. Then, if everything is okay, you need to work out what is so frightening to him. The one thing we DO know is that Otto is not acting this way without a reason. Do keep us posted, please, and good luck! :-\


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Thanks so much for the advice. Luv2laugh thanks for looking into it, I really appreciate that. 

When Otto wasn't coming around we checked again for ticks and then his abdomen to see if there was any noticeable pain. Couldn't detect anything. So I called my dad who lives in the same town and asked him to come over because I wanted to see ottos reaction to my dad when he walked through the door. We waited about 10 minutes for dad to get here and brought Otto into living room. Again the shaking. I put a blanket over Him and stroked his back And the shaking ceased. We heard my dads truck so Dave went to open door and when he walked towards hallway Otto was shaking again. Until they came up. Otto immediately got up and greeted my dad the Otto way  for a good 2.5 minutes ... Then my dad sat down and Otto got very quiet and blank stare in his eyes. My dad said that his initial reaction was great and promising and that he might just be exhausted. (he never saw the shaking or fear). 

Otto fell asleep in dads lap then we brought him to our bed. Woke up at 330 with Otto at edge of bed, I could tell he wanted to get up but he was laying down and a lot more calm then usual. Picked him up, put him on floor. Again standing stiff for maybe 30 seconds then the usual morning wiggle dance. He drank a huge bowl of water and had a piece of kibble when I told him to sit. 

No bowel movement yet just pee. He just ate all his food and I will be taking him out to hopefully poop soon. I hope to have a sample for the vet. 

Thanks again everyone. That was terrifying, never seen him that way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If it were my pup I would have the vet test for tick disease. Acting neurotic, shaking and hiding are some of the classic signs.
Fever, stiffness, not wanting to eat or drink are other signs.
Because these signs can take sometime to show up it could have been from a tick that attached to him weeks ago.
Not trying to scare you. Sometimes you have to rule out what its not to pinpoint the real problem.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. You did not scare me I appreciate the help. I will def speak to her about ticks as well as he has been to the beach and woods a lot more since we stopped day care


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Ottosmama,

Just to add my two penny's worth, a couple of years ago our boy (Brook) eat the top off a toadstool/mushroom right in front of us, and 'Hoofed' it down in one!!!    

Again not wishing to scare but he spent the night in the vets. He was in a very bad way at the time eye's rolling, heavy droolling' badly shaking/tremors the 'Works'. Vet Fired activated charcoal into him overnight seemed to do the job but looked like a coal miner when handed back to us the following day (black soot)!!
IMO i would get him to the vet Asap.



Hobbsy


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Ottosmama,

We had a similar experience with our V and we had to leave her at the vets for a night. I've attached the link to the Vizsla Forums page where I discussed the nature of the emergency and subsequent updates from the vets. Do read if you get the time. We were lucky we managed to get her to the vet on time. She didn't have to undergo any surgery. It turned out that our V had chewed a big chunk of my flip flops & that got stuck in her stomach! 

Hope Otto feels better soon! Good luck!

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2929.msg19585.html#msg19585


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

These posts make me nuts! Why do people spend time on the internet when they should be taking their dog to the VET!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We have had something similar with Finch 2x, the 2nd time was just a few nights ago... it always nerve racking. The first time, when she was 6 months, she was exhibiting all the signs of "bloat" (http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm) which is deadly if not treated very quickly. We went straight to the vet and it turns out that she just had bad gas. We were told to give her some Gas-X from the grocery store and within a couple hours she was better. The other night, it was the same thing but she did throw up so we knew it wasn't bloat. We gave her Gas X and she got better quickly after that. 

We always keep hydrogen peroxide in our dog first aid kit b/c that will induce vomiting. If you know for certain that your dog ate something it shouldn't have and it would not hurt to "come back up" through the throat, you can give a capful of 3% hydrogen peroxide to make them throw it up. We have had to do this multiple times with our dogs... our lab ate rat poisoning once and Finch ate a few bad mushrooms she found in the woods. For more info: http://www.ehow.com/how_2212541_make-dog-vomit-using-hydrogen.html

Always check with your vet in an emergency, even if it just by phone to start, but you should have these items on hand. When our dog atw the rat poisoning, we called the vet and he told us to give him the hydrogen peroxide - no vet visit needed.


I hope he is well now!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

E., I am just reading this now...and I am so worried! Did you get him to the vet today? **Please** let us know how he is doing.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey everybody, 
Little Otto has hookworms :-\ thanks for all the advice. The websites are great for future reference and prevention - thank you Finch. I love Otto so much, seeing him stressed and helpless like that is extremely disturbing. It's scary how fast problems can occur - but makes me appreciate him even more

Linescreamer - when I originally posted I thought Otto was exhibiting a behavioral abnormality - I didn't think he was physically ill. That's why I described my mood, thinking that my tone or energy may have upset/scared him. I was looking for advice on how to make him comfortable again. I actually thought bringing him to the vet could of exacerbated the problem because a 24 hr vet would be an unfamiliar environment.


----------

